# Lounge > Food and Dining >  good Filipino food?

## VeilOctane

im totally missing traditional food and have been eating steaks and potatoes too much.,

I need an exotic flavor...

im going to try to make this but dont know where to find the ingredients




Filipino Pork Dinuguan

----------


## EK 2.0

MMMM dinaguan...maraming talagan sarap... :Barf:

----------


## jjmac

Try some Pork or Chicken Sinigang


then top it off with some old fashion lecheplan

----------


## ken.bryle21

hot and really spicy beef caldereta is the shit... and if you really want to coook that dinuguan i think TNT/pacific place near maborough mall carry some pork blood....

----------


## VeilOctane

> _Originally posted by ken.bryle21_ 
> *hot and really spicy beef caldereta is the shit... and if you really want to coook that dinuguan i think TNT/pacific place near maborough mall carry some pork blood....*



just made beef caldereta... i used the mamasita spice mix stuff quick and easy still good but not as good as lola's

dam i miss my grandmothers cooking!!!

----------


## el-nino

Bacon and Rice with fried eggs and some corned beef!!!!!

----------


## jjmac

> _Originally posted by el-nino_ 
> *Bacon and Rice with fried eggs and some corned beef!!!!!*



 :ROFL!:  that's my breakfast!

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by el-nino_ 
> *Bacon and Rice with fried eggs and some corned beef!!!!!*



that sounds freakin awesome

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by el-nino_ 
> *Bacon and Rice with fried eggs and some corned beef!!!!!*



or even fried spam, the only thing extra we do in malaysia for that dish is pickled onions/cucumbers  :Drool: 

but imho, alot of filipino dishes are a mish mash of everything, still good but just too much stuff sometimes.

----------


## beyondpinoy

> _Originally posted by jjmac_ 
> * 
> 
>  that's my breakfast!*



that was my breakfast almost everyday in highschool when my mom cooked me breakfast.. hahahahaha

----------


## HybridTheory

Mmmmm my favorite is pansit...my mom's is awesome. Pansit Palabok is so good!

 :Barf:  to dinuguan...I won't go near that stuff

----------


## Kritafo

Where do you get good corned beef?

My neighbor use to bring back canned from home but hasn't gone back in a few years and I have since used it all mine for cornmeal hash..

----------


## VeilOctane

> _Originally posted by HybridTheory_ 
> *Mmmmm my favorite is pansit...my mom's is awesome. Pansit Palabok is so good!
> 
>  to dinuguan...I won't go near that stuff*






Pansit Palabok yummie i havent had that in forever too... i remember the taste kinda like a fish spaghetti


drool :Drool:

----------


## BlackRadon

> _Originally posted by el-nino_ 
> *Bacon and Rice with fried eggs and some corned beef!!!!!*



mmmmm.

----------


## jjmac

Just ate some Kare Kare OH MMANNNNNNN with baguong

----------


## Boostn

Chicken adobo!

----------


## jav_

balut

----------


## redsrt4

come to my place today this afternoon lol.. lots of pinoy foods..

----------


## redsrt4

TORTANG TALONG..

Ingredients :

· 2 to 4 talong (eggplants), average size
· 2 to 3 eggs, beaten
· salt and pepper, to taste 
· oil, for frying 

(Cooking Conversion Chart) 

Cooking Procedures :

1. Broil eggplants until tender (the skins are charred and blister appears). 

2. Once cool, peel off the skins of the eggplant and retain the crown and the stem. Gently flatten its meat by using the back of a fork. Set aside. 

3. In a bowl, beat the eggs and season with salt and pepper. 

4. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Dip each eggplant, one at a time into the egg mixture. Gently bring the bowl near the skillet and tip, lowering the eggplant onto the heated oil. 

5. Fry until golden brown on one side, then turn and brown the other. Drain on paper towels. Keep warm and serve. 
Comment

----------


## 403ep3

dinuguan

I love this stuff
 :Drool:

----------


## gam0s

+2 for dinuguan

so damn good.. never liked it as a kid cause of the blood but after trying my grandmas i cant get enough of it haha

----------


## Kritafo

Okay, just found out it's Argentina brand Corned Beef anyone know where to buy it in Calgary?

----------


## JEFFRIX

aso  :thumbs up:

----------


## JordanEG6

I personally hate dinigoan. I love Tinolang Manok with Torta.

And for breakfast, it's all about garlic fried rice, scrambled eggs, bacon and Longanisa....

...just don't burp or speak to a woman for at least a day.  :ROFL!:  Lonaganisa burps are the worst. Hahaha.




> _Originally posted by jjmac_ 
> *Try some Pork or Chicken Sinigang
> 
> 
> then top it off with some old fashion lecheplan*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  you PILIPINIO POB.

It's Leche *F*lan or "milk" Flan, I seriously bursted out laughing when I read that because that's how my fam pronounces it. None-the less it's delicious!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> ...just don't burp or speak to a woman for at least a day.  Lonaganisa burps are the worst. Hahaha.
> *



Hahah its funny that this is the reputation these sausages get. They are delicious with some scrambled eggs and toast.

----------


## jjmac

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *I personally hate dinigoan. I love Tinolang Manok with Torta.
> 
> And for breakfast, it's all about garlic fried rice, scrambled eggs, bacon and Longanisa....
> 
> ...just don't burp or speak to a woman for at least a day.  Lonaganisa burps are the worst. Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :Whipped:  HEY! LOL it's been awhile! But now I know HAHAHA

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Kritafo_ 
> *Okay, just found out it's Argentina brand Corned Beef anyone know where to buy it in Calgary?*



Argentina is hard to find (at least for me  :dunno:  ) but Palm is just as good! 

 :thumbs up: 




> _Originally posted by redsrt4_ 
> *
> TORTANG TALONG..
> *



ZOMG! I just had that for breakfast! A little ketchup, schiracha, some tocino...  :Drool: 

*EDIT*

For the OP, you can get pig's blood, liver at a Viet butcher shop or some Filipino store. Hope that helps!

----------


## cityhunter2501

call me when you make some pinapaitan  :Drool:  

http://overseaspinoycooking.blogspot...itan-baka.html



for me..nothing beats crispy pata, kare kare

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cityhunter2501_ 
> *call me when you make some pinapaitan  
> 
> http://overseaspinoycooking.blogspot...itan-baka.html
> 
> 
> 
> for me..nothing beats crispy pata, kare kare*



Delicious on all counts  :Drool:

----------


## redsrt4

you can buy fresh pig blood at VNT MEAT SHOP.. and also some papait..

----------


## ken.bryle21

> _Originally posted by Kritafo_ 
> *Okay, just found out it's Argentina brand Corned Beef anyone know where to buy it in Calgary?*



if im not mistaken, i think you can buy some at TINDAHANG PINOY somewhere in castleridge NE...

----------


## Kritafo

Ohhh I will be checking thanks

----------


## VeilOctane

OMG 

just got a craving for Ginataan 

rice ball coconut desert

----------


## VeilOctane

found this awesome website for Filipino Recipes



http://burntlumpia.typepad.com/burnt_lumpia/

----------


## TimeAttack

See the red sign that says "authentic filipino cuisine:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sourc...,0.111494&z=14

Does anyone know what this place is called and if it's good?

----------


## mekeni

I think it's called Lita's, we where there two weeks ago. It's pretty good, we ordered "sisig".

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by TimeAttack_ 
> *See the red sign that says &quot;authentic filipino cuisine:
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&amp;sourc...11494&amp;z=14
> 
> Does anyone know what this place is called and if it's good?*






> _Originally posted by mekeni_ 
> *I think it's called Lita's, we where there two weeks ago. It's pretty good, we ordered &quot;sisig&quot;.*



It's actually Lolit's and that place is a reason why bad impressions last forever. The food is okay but here's a tip for restaurants: when customers place orders in advance, get it right the first time. We ordered pancit and they forgot to put the toppings in; we thought it was already mixed in but when we got home, we searched high and low and it was just noodles and cabbage. 

Obviously, my mom was pissed and she made me drive back for the toppings. The drive back and forth from Taradale to their place was not worth what we ate.

Mistakes happen and we're only human but there's always another place to go to and for me, Lolit's is not of them.

----------


## nonlinear

flip spaghetti, flip spaghetti  :Clap:  

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.php?threadid=277379

----------


## reno97637

I wouldn't recommend any Filipino restaurants in Calgary. My parents & family run Filipino restaurants in Winnipeg (Casa Bueno, Casa Delano, Aristocrat, Kalan) so I know what's good & fresh and what's not.

If you're curious as to what good Filipino food tastes like, your best bet is to ask your Filipino friend (if any) if you can come over when they have a big party going on.

I also make Filipino food for my friends every 2 weeks, LOL.

 

BTW, I just made this. Pancit Palabok with shrimp, imitation crab meat, eggs, pork rinds, lemon juice, garlic, and green onions.

----------


## brownchild

theirs a new pilipino restaurant somewhere by porty por-th street NE, by the 7-11. forgot the name will post when I get the name. :Pooosie:

----------


## GL86

Dinuguan?! UUUGH! Gross mang. 

No one mentioned halo halo? I know its dessert but still delicious. Not gonna lie the bay area (where all the hot flip chicks are at) has the best halo halo evar.

----------


## Goo_wak_jai

No offence but is there such thing as good filipino food? I've been dating a filipino girl for 6 years now and every time we eat at her house the food isn't that great. 

I am part flip myself and I can tell you I'd rather eat instant noodles.

----------


## nonlinear

apparently 7 Seas Seafood and Grill on MacLeod just north of heritage has pretty dope Filipino food. it's like a 2 minutes drive from my condo, but still haven't made it there yet ahha.

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/261839/7-...ll-restaurant/

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Goo_wak_jai_ 
> *No offence but is there such thing as good filipino food? I've been dating a filipino girl for 6 years now and every time we eat at her house the food isn't that great. 
> 
> I am part flip myself and I can tell you I'd rather eat instant noodles.*



+1, most of the dishes seem like a not as good variant of some other asian dish. I don't mind them, but never crave them.

----------


## VeilOctane

do what i did...

i stopped eating it for 10 years...


now i find it amazing.....

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by Goo_wak_jai_ 
> *No offence but is there such thing as good filipino food? I've been dating a filipino girl for 6 years now and every time we eat at her house the food isn't that great. 
> 
> I am part flip myself and I can tell you I'd rather eat instant noodles.*



 
It really depends if the family has a good cooking tradition. There are different variants and ways in cooking a filipino dish and its dependent where the family was located in the Philippines or if they are really good cooks.

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by TimeAttack_ 
> *See the red sign that says &quot;authentic filipino cuisine:
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&amp;sourc...11494&amp;z=14
> 
> Does anyone know what this place is called and if it's good?*



My wife is the pickiest filipino I know and she likes the food there.

----------


## nj2Type-S

i'm filipino and there's only a few filipino dishes that i actually do enjoy:

- lechon
- lechon paksiw
- kilawin
- kare kare (w/ bagoong, of course)
- adobong pusit
- sinigang

i wish we had jollibee in calgary.  :Frown:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *i wish we had jollibee in calgary. *



Aww man, I love Jollibee! When YYC gets a direct flight to Manila, we'll see an influx of Filipino franchises appearing.  :thumbs up:

----------


## gatorade

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> +1, most of the dishes seem like a not as good variant of some other asian dish. I don't mind them, but never crave them.*



I agree but I do like flip spaghetti

----------


## reno97637

If you guys plan on going to Winnipeg, my parents run a Filipino Restaurant and I can let you guys eat there for free. My dad makes killer Sisig, Dinuguan, and Boupis and he is known in the city for that.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by reno97637_ 
> *If you guys plan on going to Winnipeg, my parents run a Filipino Restaurant and I can let you guys eat there for free. My dad makes killer Sisig, Dinuguan, and Boupis and he is known in the city for that.*



You are now my new e-homie.  :Love:

----------


## mekeni

> _Originally posted by reno97637_ 
> *If you guys plan on going to Winnipeg, my parents run a Filipino Restaurant and I can let you guys eat there for free. My dad makes killer Sisig, Dinuguan, and Boupis and he is known in the city for that.*




nevermind free.. give me the name of the of Restaurant.

----------


## reno97637

> _Originally posted by mekeni_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> nevermind free.. give me the name of the of Restaurant.*



Kalan Restaurant
1449 Arlington
Winnipeg, MB

----------


## Type_B

> _Originally posted by Goo_wak_jai_ 
> *No offence but is there such thing as good filipino food? I've been dating a filipino girl for 6 years now and every time we eat at her house the food isn't that great. 
> 
> I am part flip myself and I can tell you I'd rather eat instant noodles.*



you must be the other half. 

i love kare kare, leche plan, halo halo, sinegang. mmmmmm

----------


## Type_B

> _Originally posted by reno97637_ 
> *If you guys plan on going to Winnipeg, my parents run a Filipino Restaurant and I can let you guys eat there for free. My dad makes killer Sisig, Dinuguan, and Boupis and he is known in the city for that.*



frealz :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## cancer man

How is Lola's trying it tonite for 4 people any recommendations besides spaghetti.

----------


## flipstah

Safe dishes for beef are:

- Bistek (fried beef with soy sauce marinade)
- Mechado/Menudo (beef stew with a tomato base with veggies; menudo is the pork equivalent)
- Nilaga (Beef stew with a clear beef broth base and veggies)
- Kare Kare (oxtail with a peanut butter stew base)

Chicken dish is chicken pork adobo (stew with soy sauce/vinegar base)

Pork dish is lechon (roast pig)

Garlic rice is bomb

----------


## cancer man

Thanks..

----------


## taemo

if you are going for filipino style spaghetti, might as well go to Jollibee

never been to Lola's, curious to try it now.
my recommendation would be to try sisig, bicol express and pork adobo.
kare-kare or caldareta for beef.
pinakbet, chopsuey or laing if you want a traditional filipino vegetable dish

side note but our favorite filipino restaurant is Paolo's.
their chopsuey has crispy pork and their kare-kare with crispy pata is awesome and can feed 6-8 people easily.
they can also make dinuguan with crispy pork.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck that spag. It might remind the pinoys of home but it's not worth ordering.

----------

